# Clean/Lube/Adjust



## minicoop1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello. I have an Aires 35-V that's suffering from the old "slow/sticky shutter" at speeds slower than I think 1/5 of a second (AKA 1 second is about 5 if it closes on its own at all), and I can't really measure the speeds faster than that. I would like to give it a good CLA myself, and I was wondering if this is an undertaking that can really, be done by the average tinkerer. If it can, do you know of any resources that might help? Thanks a bunch.

Edit: it's not a self timer in this case, as I don't think the camera has one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2013)

Camera repair pages

Camera Collecting and Restoration

These might help.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

I think that first one is going to be a huge help. Mine does have that Seikosha leaf shutter, and I imagine that after the aperture, it's pretty similar. Thanks a ton.


----------

